# game wardens



## emtguy (Jan 6, 2009)

who cares about GW's....obey the law or not. If you choose not to and get caught pay the fine and let it go, its your own fault. They are just doing their job and for the chump change they get paid i would be a butt also to most of you guys!! LOL!! I try to obey the law but i have been tickted before( lost count on dove feild by 2) i got fined, GW was nice and i paid ticket...thats that!

Also someone tell me what else there is to do with mergansers cuz we have always just threw them away!! If i was good enough to spot the difference when they coming in i would not shoot em but im not i just sort em out afterwards....end up over the limit sommetimes b/c i cant tell the difference, they all just ducks to me. I dot know how you guys diffrentiate the species..


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 6, 2009)

At least throw them in a dumpster.
Feed some feral cats that you can then shoot and throw in the woods for the coons to eat.
Then throw the coons in the creek for the fish to eat.
The fish get eaten by the mergansers.
It's the natural circle of life.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 7, 2009)

emtguy said:


> who cares about GW's....obey the law or not. If you choose not to and get caught pay the fine and let it go, its your own fault. They are just doing their job and for the chump change they get paid i would be a butt also to most of you guys!! LOL!! I try to obey the law but i have been tickted before( lost count on dove feild by 2) i got fined, GW was nice and i paid ticket...thats that!
> 
> Also someone tell me what else there is to do with mergansers cuz we have always just threw them away!! If i was good enough to spot the difference when they coming in i would not shoot em but im not i just sort em out afterwards....end up over the limit sommetimes b/c i cant tell the difference, they all just ducks to me. I dot know how you guys diffrentiate the species..




Do you consider yourself a duck hunter???


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 7, 2009)

I am pretty much the same way.  I shoot squirrels and dont eat em.  Sometimes I will give to someone that does if they want em.  Same with doves.  I dont see how anyone eats duck.  I have tried it cooked several different ways and would almost rather eat the pan they were cooked in.  As far as being nice and overly respectful to ANY law enforcement.  Well I WAS one for too long and know that they have made their mind up to do what they are going to do before you even get a chance to try and explain anything.  I dont say sir or ma'am.  I am just straight to the point. There is no sense in being nervous.  Just do what you gotta do.  I got pulled over one time, by a trooper that knows me, for not wearing a seat belt.  He proceeded to give me the spill.  I cut him off and told him to right me a ticket if he was going to or let me go because I know the drill.  He let me go.  Its not a matter of disrespect.  Its a matter that I am a grown man and know there are consequences for my actions.  I dont break any major laws.  I may speed a little, usually not over 10 miles over.  I do wear my seat belt,  I just forgot to put it on that day.  

I tell you what does tick me off.  You see just about every officer riding around blowing the doors off other vehicles to get nowhere.  Out of county cops running 80 mph to get home.  They dont get tickets.  Law states that emergency vehicles must use due regard and have ALL emergency equipment activated when breaking the speed limit like that.  Now if you call and complain on any officer DNR, GSP, it doesnt matter, they want you to fill out a written complaint BECAUSE if they cant prove that your complaint is true they want to charge you with giving false statement.  Bunch of junk.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 7, 2009)

I care about them.  I am glad we have them so that if I catch a poacher I can have them taken care of.

Most GWs I have dealt with have been professional and many have been very helpful to me.


----------



## emtguy (Jan 11, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Do you consider yourself a duck hunter???




Well, if im in the water with a gun and trying to kill a duck i would say yes that makes me a duck hunter!

Now am i a good one? NO. I hunt farm ponds and usually about 5 times  year so i dont do it enough to be able to tell the difference....they all flying fast and thats the extent of my knowledge.

I just shoot em, thats all. I try to stay within the law and 98% of the time i do but its luck mostly b/c i cant tell if i shoot a hooded merganzer or a woody until i get to them...i do understand if i get caught im gettin a ticket but i know i cant be the only one in the state that cant tell the differnce so me and them guys just gota hope and pray alot while hunting.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dont sweat it too much. Everybody makes a mistake or two while they are learning. Its possible to make a mistake in low light conditions etc. The Game Wardens have a tough job and normally go out of their way to help folks. Sometimes a warning sometimes a ticket. Now about them mergansers, they fall into a group of ducks that are considered trash ducks. They ain't the only ones in this group, depends on who you hunt with, and what they do with the ducks. Serious consumers of waterfowl are going to eat puddleducks with teal at the top of the list, then divers, spoonies, coots, and mergansers, and the list goes on. You just keep working on the skill it takes to kill ducks for awhile, try to stay within the law, and have a good time. You are right if you get a ticket, man up ,pay it ,and drive on with your airborne mission.


----------



## dcarter (Jan 13, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Also someone tell me what else there is to do with mergansers cuz we have always just threw them away!! If i was good enough to spot the difference when they coming in i would not shoot em but im not i just sort em out afterwards....end up over the limit sommetimes b/c i cant tell the difference, they all just ducks to me. I dot know how you guys diffrentiate the species..


 This makes you a poacher.
Wanton waste of game. You should educate yourself. Body shapes, flight characteristics, flight speed are just some things that will help you to differentiate between the species. Would you ever shoot at anything else you couldn't positively identify? Not trying to come down on you, but knowing what you're shooting at is pure safety 101, and learning your game is hunting 101.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 13, 2009)

That's how many deer hunters get killed.  Someone sees movement in the woods but can't identify it as a deer, but shoots anyway.

I hope no canvasbacks fly by you this year.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 13, 2009)

mergansers don't count toward your daily duck bad limit anyways,


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 13, 2009)

rspringer said:


> mergansers don't count toward your daily duck bad limit anyways,


 

But if he shoots 3 hoodies thinking that they are woodies............


----------



## dpoole (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooked mergansers once  had heard they were not fit to eat. They were BETTER than the wood ducks. Fine grain meat very tender also!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Cooked mergansers once  had heard they were not fit to eat. They were BETTER than the wood ducks. Fine grain meat very tender also!!!!!!



Yeah, but you eat possum too.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 13, 2009)

i trash them to. and i know them in the air when i shoot them.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 13, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> i trash them to. and i know them in the air when i shoot them.



looks like you and emtguy should hook up!!!!!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 13, 2009)

dcarter said:


> This makes you a poacher.
> Wanton waste of game. You should educate yourself. Body shapes, flight characteristics, flight speed are just some things that will help you to differentiate between the species. Would you ever shoot at anything else you couldn't positively identify? Not trying to come down on you, but knowing what you're shooting at is pure safety 101, and learning your game is hunting 101.




No i would not shoot at anyhing i can not identify BUT i am pretty sure IT"S A DUCK! As  a matter of fact i would bet the farm on it...a'int having a problem telling a duck from a goose, my problem is what kind of DUCK.
I hunt wooded swamps that are thick and by the time you see the DUCK its 2 late to try and pull out a idetification guide .
Just wanted to ease you're mind an let you know i can positively identify that t is a DUCK, learned what they looked like in kindergarden.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 13, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Well, if im in the water with a gun and trying to kill a duck i would say yes that makes me a duck hunter!.




Sorry to inform you ,but this does not make you a duck hunter!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 14, 2009)

bye bye


----------



## emtguy (Jan 15, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Sorry to inform you ,but this does not make you a duck hunter!!



ok, i'll bite. What does it make me? I will give you a uneducated/novice duck hunter but thats still a duck hunter...please correct me if i wrong.

Just do not see how im not a duck hunter when i got on waders, in the water, using calls and a pocket full of shells and a gun and MOST of the time kill a few...please enlighten me on the correct definition of a duck hunter!

No i dont kill over the limit 99% of the time and when i have it is b/c i did not identify the duck correctly!


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 15, 2009)

emtguy said:


> who cares about GW's....obey the law or not. If you choose not to and get caught pay the fine and let it go, its your own fault. They are just doing their job and for the chump change they get paid i would be a butt also to most of you guys!! LOL!! I try to obey the law but i have been tickted before( lost count on dove feild by 2) i got fined, GW was nice and i paid ticket...thats that!
> 
> Also someone tell me what else there is to do with mergansers cuz we have always just threw them away!! If i was good enough to spot the difference when they coming in i would not shoot em but im not i just sort em out afterwards....end up over the limit sommetimes b/c i cant tell the difference, they all just ducks to me. I dot know how you guys diffrentiate the species..


lost count on a dove feild? up until this year you only had to count to 12.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 15, 2009)

emtguy said:


> ok, i'll bite. What does it make me? I will give you a uneducated/novice duck hunter but thats still a duck hunter...please correct me if i wrong.
> 
> Just do not see how im not a duck hunter when i got on waders, in the water, using calls and a pocket full of shells and a gun and MOST of the time kill a few...please enlighten me on the correct definition of a duck hunter!
> 
> No i dont kill over the limit 99% of the time and when i have it is b/c i did not identify the duck correctly!



Sounds like to me you are a wanna be duck hunter, or just someone trying to be a duck hunter. As stated before, if you were a serious duck hunter you would take the time to learn as much as you could about the sport. This "kill them all, and sort them out later"attitude you have is got to be the most dispicable thing i have heard on this forum. I could go get me a white coat and a stethascope to where around my neck, but does that make me a doctor???? My theory is  if you don't know what it is.....Don't Shoot It!!! Why do you hook up with a real duck hunter so they could teach you??


----------



## BoShank (Jan 15, 2009)

Have any of you made the mistake and shot a button head for a doe?  If so does that mean you are not a deer hunter?


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 15, 2009)

BoShank said:


> Have any of you made the mistake and shot a button head for a doe?  If so does that mean you are not a deer hunter?



shooting the wrong duck wont make you anyless of a duck hunter but it might make you illegal.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 15, 2009)

i think all my dead kin folks would come up out off the ground and get me if i was to kill things and then not eat them . I was always taught if i am going to shoot it i was going to eat it . I teach my kids the same way , if you shoot it you eat it . 
 I for one love ducks ! never shot a meganser , but when i do the first one will go on the wall and the 2nd on my grill . 
if after i eat that one and i dont like it i will never shoot another one . 
 not trying to judge anyone , just telling how i was taught . 
to each his own .


----------



## Canebrake (Jan 15, 2009)

One time I shot what I thought was a cottontail and it turned out to be young canecutter....but I never claimed to be a hunter anways.  Just one heck of a crack-shot!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 15, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> One time I shot what I thought was a cottontail and it turned out to be young canecutter....but I never claimed to be a hunter anways.  Just one heck of a crack-shot!!!



ill bet g-daddy was mad as fire at you for shootin up his rabbit boxes too! wasnt he canebrake?


----------



## brantley3312 (Jan 15, 2009)

you guys need to get a grip im sure the first time all you boys went duck huntin you didnt know what every duck that flew over was... i mean dang ease up the only way anybody will learn anything is with time and experience


----------



## Canebrake (Jan 15, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> ill bet g-daddy was mad as fire at you for shootin up his rabbit boxes too! wasnt he canebrake?



Dang sure was!  How was I supposed to know you aren't supposed to shoot rabbits with a .270 WSM???

....and well said Brantley!  Too many of these folks on here think they are Aldo Leopold and Fred Bear all rolled into one!


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 15, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> Dang sure was!  How was I supposed to know you aren't supposed to shoot rabbits with a .270 WSM???
> 
> ....and well said Brantley!  Too many of these folks on here think they are Aldo Leopold and Fred Bear all rolled into one!



Canebrake you have bumped your head, neither of those guys duck hunted!!!


----------



## mallardk (Jan 15, 2009)

*Merganser or Coot Recipe*

Ole timer, told me this one long time ago.  

He said first,  lay bird with feathers still on, on a  piece of cardboard that you can wrap around the bird.

Season Bird with Salt, Pepper , Dales, and your favorite seasonings, then fold cardboard around bird and tie with string. 

Place bird wrapped in cardboard in smoker for 6-8 hours.

Remove bird and cardboard from smoker, throw away the bird and eat the cardboard.


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 15, 2009)

emtguy said:


> If i was good enough to spot the difference when they coming in i would not shoot em but im not i just sort em out afterwards....end up over the limit sommetimes b/c i cant tell the difference, they all just ducks to me. I dot know how you guys diffrentiate the species..




Best way is to just let them land on the water, then HAMMER 'em.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 15, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> You don't have to justify yourself just because  Wack&stackn is jealous that you actually kill ducks.


you right you got me. all these ducks i'm sitting around here looking at just flew through my living room and got stuck on the wall


----------



## brantley3312 (Jan 15, 2009)

there are some mighty sensitive, rude, and cocky people in here i mean thats all fine and good if you and your buddies kill abunch of ducks but you aint got to bash on other folks that are still learning somethin new and just tryin to ask questions to learn i mean it aint like the guy is tryin to find everybodies duck holes or nothin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2009)

Come on folks, settle down...


----------



## Woody17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> you right you got me. all these ducks i'm sitting around here looking at just flew through my living room and got stuck on the wall



that don't mean you knew what they were when you shot em!!!!


----------



## Woody17 (Jan 15, 2009)

emtguy said:


> who cares about GW's....obey the law or not. If you choose not to and get caught pay the fine and let it go, its your own fault. They are just doing their job and for the chump change they get paid i would be a butt also to most of you guys!! LOL!! I try to obey the law but i have been tickted before( lost count on dove feild by 2) i got fined, GW was nice and i paid ticket...thats that!
> 
> Also someone tell me what else there is to do with mergansers cuz we have always just threw them away!! If i was good enough to spot the difference when they coming in i would not shoot em but im not i just sort em out afterwards....end up over the limit sommetimes b/c i cant tell the difference, they all just ducks to me. I dot know how you guys diffrentiate the species..



You can tell when the dog brings em back! Send a pic of the duck to a buddy & let him tell ya if you still don't know!


----------



## pastordoc (Jan 15, 2009)

I grew up in the rice fields of Arkansas before things got complicated. Then, there were 3 kinds of birds
     1) Mallards
     2) S***-eaters (I'm not supposed to talk like that anymore!) -
                That's any duck not a mallard
     3) Tweety-birds - 
                That's any bird not a duck!

Sometimes, when the ducks weren't flyin', you might just start shooting at the tweety-birds for practice!

And, yes, I'm a duck hunter - and sometimes I miss-identify when they're flying by. It happens to the BEST of us!

Keep hunting & learn as you go.

Smile everybody! This is supposed to be fun!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Woody17 said:


> that don't mean you knew what they were when you shot em!!!!



you right!!! when your dog went and got them and brought them back i didn't know what they were. So, i whooped out my cell phone cause i dont have an ID guide(cause i'm a want to be duck hunter) and sent a picture to my uncle who is another want to be duck hunter to find out what they were. he told me that he wasn't sure, but he thought that they were furvolus whistling ducks. So i asked my friend who has been duck hunting for 24 years that mounts ducks for a living  and he told me they were hooded merganzas. so instead of throwing them away i mounted them.

did i leave anything out??


----------



## kyhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I am definetly NOT a duck hunter then, and i quess all of my buddies that live and hunt in the MS Delta are not either.  Heck all I've ever heard them say is Big Duck, Little Duck.  One would think they would know better by now considering they do it every day. 

I know I'm not a duck hunter as I mainly do it to pass time between deer and turkey season, but I do have a dog that doesn't break and does what she should when she should.  You can call me a bunny hugger for all I care but I still enjoy hunting with my dog as she is a real DUCK HUNTER.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like a bunch of  going on


----------



## hgreagan (Jan 16, 2009)

Just eat the merganser. They are not bad. To be honest I put them all together in a stew and never can tell a difference. They are good.


----------



## dcarter (Jan 16, 2009)

emtguy said:


> No i would not shoot at anyhing i can not identify BUT i am pretty sure IT"S A DUCK! As  a matter of fact i would bet the farm on it...a'int having a problem telling a duck from a goose, my problem is what kind of DUCK.
> I hunt wooded swamps that are thick and by the time you see the DUCK its 2 late to try and pull out a idetification guide .
> Just wanted to ease you're mind an let you know i can positively identify that t is a DUCK, learned what they looked like in kindergarden.




Let me apologize. I did not mean to come down so hard on you about the misidentification. Everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 16, 2009)

hey emtguy, don't worry bout those that wanna bash you and not call you a duck hunter.  You don't have to have a boat, benelli, black lab, or access to big water to be a duck hunter.  Some think they are the greatest but really, they just have little honey hole that produce year in and year out.  And Tony2001577 I hope you never do any predator hunting and if you do please let me know how coyote and fox taste.  I also know people that have many ducks on the wall and didn't kill em so what does that mean. 

So as said earlier don't worry bout the ones that try to sound all high and mighty, and I noticed pack n stack didn't offer to hook you up especially since he's a "DUCK HUNTER"


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 16, 2009)

the more i think about this kill them all attitude the more i like it. heck, i might even try it turkey season. call up a big flock fire wildly and sort the hens from the gobbles after the fact.  Sounds real good huh????


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 17, 2009)

emtguy said:


> No i would not shoot at anyhing i can not identify BUT i am pretty sure IT"S A DUCK! As  a matter of fact i would bet the farm on it...a'int having a problem telling a duck from a goose, my problem is what kind of DUCK.
> I hunt wooded swamps that are thick and by the time you see the DUCK its 2 late to try and pull out a idetification guide .
> Just wanted to ease you're mind an let you know i can positively identify that t is a DUCK, learned what they looked like in kindergarden.



Shoot a can and let the man catch ya and see if that excuse works


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 18, 2009)

If its brown its down....if it flies it dies......at the end they all tastes good fried!!!!....i look at it this way....there are folks who shine, shoot, and kill just to go back and have a drunk camp fire story....me....if its season and i want some chili, pot roast, or bbq....i go out and go get it....be it squirrel, deer, duck, rabbit, or even fish...and yeah....duck hunting....if its day break how am i suppose to tell the difference between something with its wings cupped and feet out.....sort out in the end....except wood ducks since those are over sized doves!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 18, 2009)

I only have one more thing to say.....most of you on here have seem to miss the whole point I was trying to make. The point I am making now is this. A REAL duck hunter knows the diffrence between a woodie,and a hoodie,and a ruddy,and a ringer, and a blue bill, and a mallard,and so forth and so on.....especially when they are cupped up with their feet in the deeks. If you don't know what it is, it would be alot more respectable to let them land, id them, and then shoot them off the water.That would be alot better than killing everything and "sorting"them out later. It is people like the ones that got offended on this thread, that give REAL DUCK HUNTERS A BAD NAME!!!!!!!!!!!    THE END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redriverpete (Jan 21, 2009)

Didn't realize "real" duck hunters had a bad name....hmmmm.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 22, 2009)

If It  Flies It Dies ...


----------



## macdog82881 (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont know about you guys, but you realize that we all live in GA, not the bird capitol of the world . How many times do you real DUCK HUNTERS limit out, every time I guess since you are so great. But me two or three ducks a weekend  sounds ok.  So if we non-duck hunters accidentlly shoot the wrong bird it will be ok.  I only hope that some day I can be as wonderful as you!!!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> the more i think about this kill them all attitude the more i like it. heck, i might even try it turkey season. call up a big flock fire wildly and sort the hens from the gobbles after the fact.  Sounds real good huh????



I can tell the diff. between a gobbler and a hen...guess that red head, struttin thing kinda maes it easier! Ya'll all missing the point!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 22, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> lost count on a dove feild? up until this year you only had to count to 12.



I LOST count, thought i had 12 or 13 and had 17...did'nt say i could;nt count....i did shoot 21 shells so i shoulda knew i had more than i did. birds were everywhere i got excited and BAM, i was over...payed the fine and learned to lay birds out and count them regularly though!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Shoot a can and let the man catch ya and see if that excuse works



As stated before, to heck with the man! If he catches me SO WHAT??? I'll pay my fine and continue to hunt and try to tell them apart again! Oneday and no telling how many fines later i will learn i guess...im sure aint gona be able to tell em apart sitting at home watchin t.v.

I dont go out there to slaughter 50 ducks a hunt, i try to be legal and normally i am. i was just wanderin how you guys tell em apart when they flyin 90 to nuthin?

If you a bettin man i would love to go huntin with you and every duck you shoot you have to positively identify before you shoot it...one of us could make a few bucks.

I would carry a educated hunter with me but i cant carry guest, done ask!


----------



## throwdown (Jan 23, 2009)

I know how to end this argument, "hello I'm new to Georgia and would like all of your secret duck hunting holes". Not by description but by GPS numbers, so give em up. Just kidding, but looking forward to doing some scouting with y'all this season. Here's a true story: I was the man in Florida and took a friend out for a duck hunt on the airboat on Okeechobee where I have hunted my whole life. Ended up running somewhere that I wasn't real familiar with because the water was way high that year. We killed our limit and was about to fire up the boat when the Okeechobee man pulled up. Told us that we were in a wildlife management area on the fisheating creek and we had broken the law. Long story short, his badge  turned out to be bigger than mine and he stroked me. Was I mad "YEP", some rooky wrote me a ticket in my own back yard. Later when I had calmed down, I realized that he was right and I was wrong simply because ignorance is no excuse when the law is concerned. We all make mistakes and sometimes we have to pay for them, oh well.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never duck hunted,wanted to start but some of you scared me off and now I think I will take up something less stressfull to fill my time between deer and turkey season...like knitting


----------



## emtguy (Jan 24, 2009)

jmfauver said:


> I have never duck hunted,wanted to start but some of you scared me off and now I think I will take up something less stressfull to fill my time between deer and turkey season...like knitting



amen!


----------



## Resica (Jan 25, 2009)

emtguy said:


> amen!


Sad,Sad,Sad!!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 25, 2009)

macdog82881 said:


> I dont know about you guys, but you realize that we all live in GA, not the bird capitol of the world . How many times do you real DUCK HUNTERS limit out, every time I guess since you are so great. But me two or three ducks a weekend  sounds ok.  So if we non-duck hunters accidentlly shoot the wrong bird it will be ok.  I only hope that some day I can be as wonderful as you!!!



me too!!!  and when and "IF" you do then and only then will you be able to call yourself a REAL duckhunter.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 25, 2009)

emtguy said:


> amen!



at least you wouldn't be killing things that didn't deserve to die just because you didn't know what it was when you shot it sounds like yall could make some REAL knitters!!!


----------



## gdhall (Jan 25, 2009)

*Exactly*



dcarter said:


> This makes you a poacher.
> Wanton waste of game. You should educate yourself. Body shapes, flight characteristics, flight speed are just some things that will help you to differentiate between the species. Would you ever shoot at anything else you couldn't positively identify? Not trying to come down on you, but knowing what you're shooting at is pure safety 101, and learning your game is hunting 101.



I know, I lost a really good buddy this way.  He came flying through the sky just below the tree-line about daylight flapping his wings like a wood duck and screeching like a bandit.  I heard of a few good retrievers go the same way.  
Last year my buddy's Lab was flying his airplane low and honking like a goose,  I got carried away.  Number 2's do some work on a crop duster.  You can call me a poacher if you want, but everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 25, 2009)

Id like to chime in on this one.

I think the thing that gets me in this thread is the attitude that I will kill what ever I want and the heck with what anybody else says.  

To me this is fuel for the antis.  This is a bad example to set for our kids and future hunters.  Cant tell a woodie from a Merganser at daylight, then wait till the sun comes up.  Woodies and Mergansers are easy to tell apart.

Have I made a mistake, you bet I have.  I try not too and dont do it on purpose.  

As for GW's, I want to thank them for the work they do.  Its a thankless job with little pay.  

and one last thing.  Dont go to Ark with this kill'em all and then sort them out.  Cause they had Federal GW's out there and you dont want a Federal man to write you a ticket.


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2009)

emtguy said:


> I can tell the diff. between a gobbler and a hen...guess that red head, struttin thing kinda maes it easier! Ya'll all missing the point!


What is the point EMT?  Please tell!!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Resica said:


> What is the point EMT?  Please tell!!



That try as i may i have a hard time telling ducks apart when my shooting lane is 20 feet wide b/c of the thick swamp and trees ....i literally have 2 seconds to fire and my gun has to stay in the firing/ready position!!! just dont now how you REAL duck hunters do it!

make sense?


----------



## emtguy (Jan 26, 2009)

gdhall said:


> I know, I lost a really good buddy this way.  He came flying through the sky just below the tree-line about daylight flapping his wings like a wood duck and screeching like a bandit.  I heard of a few good retrievers go the same way.
> Last year my buddy's Lab was flying his airplane low and honking like a goose,  I got carried away.  Number 2's do some work on a crop duster.  You can call me a poacher if you want, but everyone makes mistakes.



thats to funny!!!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

"real duckhunters" have spent enough time in the field studying birds to know what they are. wingbeats, sounds, body outlines, etc. all go into account for what the bird is. hunting in a thick swamp is no excuse for being uneducated as to what type of duck has just flown in.

personally, id just shut up and do some studying.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 27, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> "real duckhunters" have spent enough time in the field studying birds to know what they are. wingbeats, sounds, body outlines, etc. all go into account for what the bird is. hunting in a thick swamp is no excuse for being uneducated as to what type of duck has just flown in.
> 
> personally, id just shut up and do some studying.



Well said Mr. Bait.....


----------



## emtguy (Jan 27, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> "real duckhunters" have spent enough time in the field studying birds to know what they are. wingbeats, sounds, body outlines, etc. all go into account for what the bird is. hunting in a thick swamp is no excuse for being uneducated as to what type of duck has just flown in.
> 
> personally, id just shut up and do some studying.



Well shut me up by inviting me to hunt ducks with you so i can learn! I got ONE place to hunt ducks thats mine so i dont get to do it much SO how about next yr you invite me and teach me a thing or two?

YEAH! thats what i thought, you'll down a man for not being a duck hunter b/c he's not 100% sure what he shooting sometimes BUT i bet you dont carry folks to you're secret honey hole to help teach them!

same goes or you wack&stack! how bout you invite me next year to your special duck pond?


----------



## emtguy (Jan 27, 2009)

Between the internet game wardens and ultimate duck hunters that always know the ducks they are shooting at on here i have no hope!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

havent downed you at all.

i said shut up and get to studying.

if i didnt think you were crazy i might let you come


----------



## emtguy (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> havent downed you at all.
> 
> i said shut up and get to studying.
> 
> if i didnt think you were crazy i might let you come



Why do i sound crazy? because i said i have a hard time telling ducks apart? I thought telling me i was not a real duck hunter was downing me? Am i wong?

Wack&stack...saw on another thread where you're goal is to kill a tom with bow only, no blind. Guess im not a real duck hunter according to you but I must be a master turkey hunter b/c i been hunting a killing my limit with a bow and no blind for the last 4 years!


----------



## ugaduck (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw a post on this board about what to do during the off season.  Seems to me that since we all have access to the internet, a little time during the off season should be spent learning to better identify what we are hunting.  If you can get a hold of a National Wildlife Refuge they have a Duck ID book for free.  I believe it is called ducks at a distance. This book is out of print but most refuges still have stacks of them.  They will mail it to you for free.  The great thing about this book is that  it show an up close view of the ducks and also the birds in flight, with a description of the wing beats.  Its not the sign of wether you are a true duck hunter or not. It is just respect for the game that you are hunting.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 28, 2009)

I think that 90% of this whole forum is a bunch of want to be hunters.  I think that GON should hold summer school for all these Townies come to the country and lets kill everything that moves and then they want to buy five ac. of land and say that they are farmers.  I'll host the farming summer school.  Square bales 101 first week.  Ya'll need to quite crying and learn a little bit and then try to get in a group and learn from them.  If you can't do that then take up knitting or house keeping.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 28, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Why do i sound crazy? because i said i have a hard time telling ducks apart? I thought telling me i was not a real duck hunter was downing me? Am i wong?
> 
> Wack&stack...saw on another thread where you're goal is to kill a tom with bow only, no blind. Guess im not a real duck hunter according to you but I must be a master turkey hunter b/c i been hunting a killing my limit with a bow and no blind for the last 4 years!



Good for you!!! I usually guide during turkey season. Last year i had 6 people that had never killed a bird, get there first one with me. I usually take the last week to "hunt". I have killed my fair share of turkeys, but would rather see a first timer kill. i get more satisfaction out of calling someones first bird than killing it myself. I will kill one this year with my bow NO DOUBT!!! this will be my first year attemting it.   SO i never said you weren't a turkey hunter.All i said is that You are some one that shoots ducks......not a duck hunter. I will be glad to teach you what you want to know, but at your place only!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 28, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I only have one more thing to say.....most of you on here have seem to miss the whole point I was trying to make. The point I am making now is this. A REAL duck hunter knows the diffrence between a woodie,and a hoodie,and a ruddy,and a ringer, and a blue bill, and a mallard,and so forth and so on.....especially when they are cupped up with their feet in the deeks. If you don't know what it is, it would be alot more respectable to let them land, id them, and then shoot them off the water.That would be alot better than killing everything and "sorting"them out later. It is people like the ones that got offended on this thread, that give REAL DUCK HUNTERS A BAD NAME!!!!!!!!!!!    THE END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly.


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Haha*



Jhunt said:


> Best way is to just let them land on the water, then HAMMER 'em.



I agree. That is the only to tell especially in those low light conditions.


----------



## emtguy (Jan 28, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Good for you!!! I usually guide during turkey season. Last year i had 6 people that had never killed a bird, get there first one with me. I usually take the last week to "hunt". I have killed my fair share of turkeys, but would rather see a first timer kill. i get more satisfaction out of calling someones first bird than killing it myself. I will kill one this year with my bow NO DOUBT!!! this will be my first year attemting it.   SO i never said you weren't a turkey hunter.All i said is that You are some one that shoots ducks......not a duck hunter. I will be glad to teach you what you want to know, but at your place only!!!



that " but at your place only!!!" sums it all up.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

emtguy said:


> that " but at your place only!!!" sums it all up.



well you cant expect an open invite.

 you gotta give to receive.


----------



## emtguy (Jan 28, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> I think that 90% of this whole forum is a bunch of want to be hunters.  I think that GON should hold summer school for all these Townies come to the country and lets kill everything that moves and then they want to buy five ac. of land and say that they are farmers.  I'll host the farming summer school.  Square bales 101 first week.  Ya'll need to quite crying and learn a little bit and then try to get in a group and learn from them.  If you can't do that then take up knitting or house keeping.



Been raised on the famly farm for my whole life, im mot a townie...got a little bit more than 5 acres!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 29, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> well you cant expect an open invite.
> 
> you gotta give to receive.



Dude, he was the one giving me greif b/c i said i have trouble identifying ducks...i dont have a place big enough for decoys spreads and a duck boat or even to call em in. I hunt a wooded swamp that is THICK ! I don't  think anyone can identify and shoot a duck in the .08 seconds you will have to fire your gun before they are outa sight or blocked by trees...yes, i could try to find another spot but thats all i would be doing b/c no one is going to give up their hunting place for me...including wackandsyack!

I was just proving the point thay everyone is willing to help as long as it's a someone else's place or expense.

As stated above i have my own land to hunt and anyone that knows me knows i will let anyone hunt on it as long as they obey the rules and any of my farming equip. they need they can borrow a long as it is retured in same condition as it was when they got it!

Did'nt try to start a major debate but dang, i mean a duck guide book dont help b/c the authors assume you will see the ducks coming in for a bit which in my case is wrong. It;s like BAMMM there they are and there they go...its that fast!

AND why can't  i expect a open invite? He is the one gone teach me! When i was in school we went there, the teachers didnt come to my house!!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

the more you hunt the easier it gets to identify them. seriously.

i used to struggle terribly to figure out what birds are and i sometimes still do but the more i watch birds the easier it is to know.


----------



## emtguy (Jan 29, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> the more you hunt the easier it gets to identify them. seriously.
> 
> i used to struggle terribly to figure out what birds are and i sometimes still do but the more i watch birds the easier it is to know.



i hope so...


----------



## chase870 (Jan 29, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> the more you hunt the easier it gets to identify them. seriously.
> 
> i used to struggle terribly to figure out what birds are and i sometimes still do but the more i watch birds the easier it is to know.



And you still killed a starfish, shame shame shame


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 29, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Dude, he was the one giving me greif b/c i said i have trouble identifying ducks...i dont have a place big enough for decoys spreads and a duck boat or even to call em in. I hunt a wooded swamp that is THICK ! I don't  think anyone can identify and shoot a duck in the .08 seconds you will have to fire your gun before they are outa sight or blocked by trees...yes, i could try to find another spot but thats all i would be doing b/c no one is going to give up their hunting place for me...including wackandsyack!
> 
> I was just proving the point thay everyone is willing to help as long as it's a someone else's place or expense.
> 
> ...



I was not giving you greif because you couldn't id ducks, i was giving you greif because you said it was ok to shoot whatever came in and that it didn't matter if it was illegal or not!!!!!

As far as the open invite, IF I thought you were worthy of one you would get it. I don't mind sharing what i know with anyone, but you got to have respect for the game, and i just don't think you have that!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel so much smarter for having read this thread.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

chase870 said:


> And you still killed a starfish, shame shame shame



it does make one feel shameful 





MudDucker said:


> I feel so much smarter for having read this thread.



its very enlightening isnt it?


----------



## chase870 (Jan 29, 2009)

emtguy said:


> Dude, he was the one giving me greif b/c i said i have trouble identifying ducks...i dont have a place big enough for decoys spreads and a duck boat or even to call em in. I hunt a wooded swamp that is THICK ! I don't  think anyone can identify and shoot a duck in the .08 seconds you will have to fire your gun before they are outa sight or blocked by trees...yes, i could try to find another spot but thats all i would be doing b/c no one is going to give up their hunting place for me...including wackandsyack!
> 
> I was just proving the point thay everyone is willing to help as long as it's a someone else's place or expense.
> 
> ...



I'll take you next year, if you make a mistake or bend a rule I wont beat you up for it either, at least you have the right attitude " man up and pay the ticket " that gets more respect in my book than trying to walk on water. Dont worry about stinkbait, he's still in training. He thinks he's a fast learner, but the pop quiz kills him


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

chase870 said:


> I'll take you next year, if you make a mistake or bend a rule I wont beat you up for it either, at least you have the right attitude " man up and pay the ticket " that gets more respect in my book than trying to walk on water. Dont worry about stinkbait, he's still in training. He thinks he's a fast learner, but the pop quiz kills him



stinkbait has learned alot since the last time you hunted with him....


----------



## emtguy (Jan 29, 2009)

I said i would not shoot mergazers when they were coming in IF i could tell for sure they were merganzers...i sometimes had over the limit b/c what i thought was a merganzer was actually a woody.

Thats just the truth an its not disrespect of the game,its called learning...only way to learn is by experience. 

I also said if i were caught by dnr i would gladly pay my fine. Dont intentionally try to break the law but my unskilled eye at telling ducks apart has put me in situation where i have before.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like you have all the experience  with that hole you need, you know it's thick, you know they come and their gone in half a second, and you can't always properly ID the ducks as they come in. Why not pick up your 3 and walk out?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

*(emtguy this post has nothing to do with you)*

cause hes hopin to be like dem durty south girls... im mean boys he be seein on woodys. 

they kill tamies like everyday and he want to to so he wait


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 29, 2009)

*That's a good 1*



JerkBait said:


> cause hes hopin to be like dem durty south girls... im mean boys he be seein on woodys.
> 
> they kill tamies like everyday and he want to to so he wait


Awsome!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Awsome!



.....awEsome!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*



JerkBait said:


> .....awEsome!



Awesome!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

ok we're good. now back to identifying mergansers


----------



## D-up (Jan 30, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I feel so much smarter for having read this thread.


Mud I feel smarter but you gotta be a genius! This is just WOW.


----------



## mike new (Mar 2, 2009)

Try soaking the merganser in milk before you cook them because the milk will pull out alot of the fishy taste.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, noone has told him how to tell the difference between a merganser and a woodie.  It aint that hard, mergansers have shorter wings and sound like a jet landing...they aint gonna be squealing either.. Once you hear their wings, you will know it.  As for eating them, I like them and I will eat them, their breast makes a heck of a gumbo.

You really should make an effort to learn to tell the ducks apart, I have made mistakes, just like everyone on here if they were honest. But, you should learn from your mistakes.  We have ducks here that  you best learn to tell apart, back when I did more duck hunting back in the late 70's and early 80's (that is about all I hunted, didnt care for anything else cept quail) the big stinker was black ducks, they would get you in trouble more than anything. 
As for duck hunting violations, remember, a game warden for the state can turn your offense in as a federal offense, they can do that on doves too, and if they do, then you have problems. Actually for any bird covered under the migratory bird act.(snipe, woodcock, etc...)

As for game wardens, I like them, for the most part.  most of them love the outdoors and got into the job because they wanted to make a difference.  We have game laws whether we like them or not, and if you are gonna play in the woods, you should try to play by the rules.  Of course, there are some that are jerks, just like in any other profession, but for the most part, they are curtious and if you take the time to talk to one, they will try to be helpful too. I have found some of my best public land quail hunting and duck hunting (not on waterfowl managed areas) because game wardens have told me where they are seeing ducks and quail.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 2, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> That's how many deer hunters get killed.  Someone sees movement in the woods but can't identify it as a deer, but shoots anyway.
> 
> I hope no canvasbacks fly by you this year.



not at all the same, boody.

you know its a duck, even if you don't know exactly what kind.

I've never thought it was a duck, shot it, then found out it was actually a man.  


as for being over the limit in a dove field... I figure if its a good enough shoot for me to kill 50 birds, that's well worth a $200 ticket.  Now if I think I can only kill 16 or 17, then its not.


----------

